# If you have several days notice....



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have several days notice in advance of an approaching Hurricane thats predicted to in a best case scenario be a Cat 2 and in all probability a Cat 3 almost assured with the possibility of becoming a Cat 4, why do so many able bodied folks remain behind to try and ride it out only to need to be rescued? I understand the elderly maybe not being able to evacuate but why for the love of God if you have children or if you are able bodied would you not evacuate ahead of a Hurricane? They were predicting at least 30 inches of rain, they were predicting at least a 10 ft tidal surge and a Cat 3 is more than capable of blowing out your front door to your house and windows and stripping the roof off your home realistically, once that happens your pretty well screwed for bugging in!

I mean here just North of Dallas proper, there are hundreds of available camping spots that can handle a RV or a 6-8 person tent, many with electrical outlet available at no additional cost, that have potable water, lake side sites (bring your fishing gear and Lic. cuase dinner is readily available!) , Bathroom Facilities, regular police patrols by local authorities for as cheap as 10 bucks a night!!! While most have a 14 day max limit per a stay...I am sure under the circumstances you could probably stay a couple more additional days if you talk to the right person in charge of running the show.

Yes I have lived on the coast in areas where Tsunamis, Earthquakes and Hurricanes were a real possibility. If the Military didnt order me to stay on Base/ship, I would have taken leave and been gone like a thief in the night!!!

Obviously I am missing something here, someone please enlighten me why you would so readily risk your life and the few possesions your car could hold, cuase I just dont get it?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Stubbornness, stupidity and just plain stupid. Oh, I already said that.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very good question, I wondered about such things myself. The only thing I can figure is that people are reluctant to leave their worldly possessions behind, for they know once they leave the looters will move in. But then, what good is anything if you're dead?


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Let me give you a few reasons. 1. Terrified of the unknown. 2 Yes some are just stupid. 3 where would I go.
4 I have no money and no car how am I gonna get out of the city. 5 We trusted the mayor even though the
governor and the president said we should evacuate. 6 Nothing has ever happened so it never will.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ignorance. They haven't a clue what wind like that can do to modern construction, and they've never looked at a topographic map to find how many feet they stand above the nearest creek.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Our society has been programmed to believe "bad stuff will never happen to me"


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Fish said:


> Our society has been programmed to believe "bad stuff will never happen to me"


Ill admit there is a lot of that, no doubt, we are a snowflake society for the most part and cant remember the last time we had a no bull shit reality check in most cases.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Ignorance. They haven't a clue what wind like that can do to modern construction, and they've never looked at a topographic map to find how many feet they stand above the nearest creek.


You make a pretty good point there as I have never done that myself. However, I do indeed know how high the water is capable of coming up on our lake and I do know for a fact that it can come up about 10 feet before I have to start coming up with a plan B based on several floods in this area over the last 40 years!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Very good question, I wondered about such things myself. The only thing I can figure is that people are reluctant to leave their worldly possessions behind, for they know once they leave the looters will move in. But then, what good is anything if you're dead?


That is and would be my mind set from the get go. I understand the strong motivation it takes to leave what you cant take with you behind, but you could end up with nothing in the end and even dead by the time it blows over. Then what do you got to hang your hat on? I mean lets watch a little Dr Phil and get real...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

No Body said:


> Let me give you a few reasons. 1. Terrified of the unknown. 2 Yes some are just stupid. 3 where would I go.
> 4 I have no money and no car how am I gonna get out of the city. 5 We trusted the mayor even though the
> governor and the president said we should evacuate. 6 Nothing has ever happened so it never will.


1. Yes terrified of the unknown and yes it sucks big time. It is a lot easier to stay than it is to go from a mental stand point. But at some point you got to deal with reality and when there is a 10 ft plus storm surge, 50 inches of rain and your on your homes roof is one hell of a time to say to yourself...."I should have left when the getting was good".

2. No thats something I will buy for a dollar no questions asked. But stupid gets a whole lot of folks 6 feet under!

3. Yes thats a killer for sure. Its hard to leave when you dont know where you are going. But you know if you plan a head a little when times are good and life is grand you can often times have that question answered and solved. But hell who doesnt have a smart phone these days...there is this thing called Google that could sure answer a lot of those type questions.

4. For some that indeed is legit, there are some folks so destitute they dont have a couple of hundred to fall back on and dont have wheels that can make a 200 mile drive. But there cant be as many as the news outlets are telling us that fall into that catagory.

5. Do you think the Mayor gives a rats ass about anyone other than Big Number 1? I seriously doubt it. Since its Houston I will assume he is a Democrat anyways and we know how worthless those can be. Has everyone forgot Ray Nagen and Katrina so quickly? How did that work out for New Orleans residents?

6 Yep that Ostrich head in the sand mentality is a real killer!


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

You can armchair this to death. But I think you folks are being overly harsh.
There are 2.3 million people in Houston. By the time the weather folks figured out Houston would be hit by over 30 inches it was way too late to leave. And if they had, the grid lock would have been immense. Leaving people stuck in their cars instead of their house.
Also many of the people being evacuate have room out of food. They got hit with 52 inches of rain. That's unpresidented. Houston didn't get hit by the high winds near the eye of the hurricane. They got slammed with water.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Very good question, I wondered about such things myself. The only thing I can figure is that people are reluctant to leave their worldly possessions behind, for they know once they leave the looters will move in. But then, what good is anything if you're dead?


I have a relative on the outer banks who will ride out cat 1 and2 routinely. If they evacuate it may be a month or more before they are allowed back on the island. Looting and not being able to promptly repair damage and then things get worse are the big concerns.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Folks .... I live 4 hours north of Houston and remember the Hurricane Ike disaster 9 years ago. There was not adequate infrastructure to evacuate Houston ..... there still isn't. The catastrophe of people stranded on the highways trying to get out was tragic.

I will concur that an adequate evacuation plan is a must for all coastal communities/cities. I also concur that the storm stalling above the City for days is not normal either.

Here is the Mayor's analysis in his own words.

Why didn't Houston evacuate? - CNN


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have lived through several of these events, although nothing as bad as Harvey till now. There are many, many, variables to each storm and to each of those variables there are many differing responses. Have you ever seen 4 to 5 million people evacuate a city ahead of a storm? I have and it doesn't work. 

If you live at waters edge? get out. ( Most do ) if you live in an area that is prone to water up over your roof? Get out ( Some do ) There are also areas here that went under water that never had before that was not anticipated. Many areas that are under water are in the poorer sections of the city, they can't leave and don't prepare. As well, many effluent areas also went under, They have insurance and can replace. There are just so many dimensions at play here. 

As for me? I stayed because I am prepared for such events. ( I have lived here over 30 years ) I had a plan A, B, and C. I did my homework when buying this home in that I am well away from the coast, occupy high ground, as well as being situated away from reservoirs, lakes, and above all, major rivers. 

Being prepared mitigates a lot of risk as well as fear.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They have been convinced over the years that the government is supreme and will take care of them, listening last night to an interview with a displaced person, she was complaining about the facilities she had to stay in, I said to my wife, she has shelter, food, water, a place to pee. But it wasn't a five star motel so it wasn't exceptable, if it were us, we could be on the road within an hour and be self sufficient for several weeks.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Folks .... I live 4 hours north of Houston and remember the Hurricane Ike disaster 9 years ago. There was not adequate infrastructure to evacuate Houston ..... there still isn't. The catastrophe of people stranded on the highways trying to get out was tragic.
> 
> I will concur that an adequate evacuation plan is a must for all coastal communities/cities. I also concur that *the storm stalling above the City for days is not normal either*.
> 
> ...


I have already heard the association of the storm lingering and developing so quickly linked to global warming. Didn't take the PCBS'ers long. :vs_laugh:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

One word: sheeple, . . . 

People in general (85% if not more) live in THEIR OWN little world, . . . focused on the plans they have in their mind, . . . for the "near" forseeable future.

They also have no concept of many of the things that go on around them.

For instance: the college professor who declared the eclipse was a "racist" event because the better visual places were all in predominantly white locations.........the people who voted for Hillary or Bernie........the people who belive BLM's lies..........the Antifa hoodlums............followers of Pelosi, Boxer, Feinstein, Waters...........the people who were killed when Mt. St. Helen blew he top, . . . and I could go on and on.

Simple fact, . . . most of those who stayed just were not convinced, . . . their little world did not have enough input to change their minds, . . . and besides that, if they left, they would not get to go to their niece's wedding party on Tuesday, . . . or the men's breakfast on Wednesday, . . . they'd miss the Thursday specials at Piggly Wiggly.

I could go on, . . . but most of you get the idea, . . . people in general are not necessarily "stupid", . . . but they need every now and then to get a 2 x 4 up side their noggin to get them to think about what they actually are doing. 

The proof in that is all the little videos and youtubes where folks are walking into walls looking at their phones, . . . stepping into busy streets while answering a text, . . . or worse yet, trying to drive on a busy interstate while having a text conversation with their buddy from elsewhere.

How many of you have seen the person on the cell phone, . . . just fly ignorantly through the intersection, . . . thru the red light, . . . oblivious to all but the phone call.

Yeah, . . . people are sheeple..........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I made the choice to live where hurricanes are not an issue. If your dumb enough not to realize the threat. I don't feel sorry for you. Year after year we see the same thing. Yet we will all rebuild in the same spot. Now that's fricken stupid.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I made the choice to live where hurricanes are not an issue. If your dumb enough not to realize the threat. I don't feel sorry for you. Year after year we see the same thing. Yet we will all rebuild in the same spot. Now that's fricken stupid.


Not stupid as long as the government will help them... with our money. Note how the "conservative" congressmen from Texas are now, all of a sudden, in favor of government handouts?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Folks .... I live 4 hours north of Houston and remember the Hurricane Ike disaster 9 years ago. There was not adequate infrastructure to evacuate Houston ..... there still isn't. The catastrophe of people stranded on the highways trying to get out was tragic.
> 
> I will concur that an adequate evacuation plan is a must for all coastal communities/cities. I also concur that the storm stalling above the City for days is not normal either.
> 
> ...


I blame the Houston mayor for about 75% of the blame - that whole coastline evacs on almost a regular basis - it's not freaking Cleveland or Indianapolis - they are halfway prepped for something like Harvey ...

I honest to God believe that the Houston mayor was pulling a political negative against the TX governor - playing politics with people's lives - just wait until the blame game starts - it'll be much more apparent - I'm betting on the mayor pulling out his race card and his BLM membership ....


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> 4. For some that indeed is legit, there are some folks so destitute they dont have a couple of hundred to fall back on and dont have wheels that can make a 200 mile drive. But there cant be as many as the news outlets are telling us that fall into that catagory.


I hate to tell you this but their probable right. I'm one of those that don't have anything left after the bills are paid. 
Fortunately for me the only thing I have to worry about is forest fires.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Something like this, I have always wondered about is why when there needs to be a major exit from the city, that the state can't turn the interstate going into the city around and make ALL lanes exit the city. I know it would not be easy, it would require lots of people putting up lots of signs, (perhaps electronic signs could be install for use in emergency stating something like: DANGER, INTERSTATE XXX AT (TIME /DATE) WILL REVERSE DIRECTIONS) It might be such a nightmare, and simply can't be done, but if possible, it would do wonders to help this:







I have seen this many times, and have wondered, if only they could use the other lanes to leave the area. Could this be done?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You make a good point. They have also on some road way put removable barriers that allow for a vehicle designed for the purppuse to drive down the median and move the barrier over a lane during rush hour traffic simular to what they do on the Corando Bay Bridge in San Diego and thats certianly doable and would open one or two more lanes up to expedite people getting out of dodge.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

deserth3 said:


> You can armchair this to death. But I think you folks are being overly harsh.
> There are 2.3 million people in Houston. By the time the weather folks figured out Houston would be hit by over 30 inches it was way too late to leave. And if they had, the grid lock would have been immense. Leaving people stuck in their cars instead of their house.
> Also many of the people being evacuate have room out of food. They got hit with 52 inches of rain. That's unpresidented. Houston didn't get hit by the high winds near the eye of the hurricane. They got slammed with water.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I dont think I am being too harsh or critical, I live in the DFW area and I knew several days in advance that it was going to open up a 55 gallon barrel of whoop butt on the Houston area and that they were going to be ordering evacuations, shutting down refineries and that if you waited to the last minute to get out you were gonna be stuck in grid lock on the road way. This wasnt a Tornado or a earthquake where you have little or no advanced warning...we knew a week in advance this was coming and had the potential to be worse than estimated! We knew it would hit as a Cat 3 if not a Cat 4, we knew we were going to have a 10ft plus storm surge in water, we knew there was going to me torrential down pours for days and we knew it was a slow mover. Im sorry but if your not the elderly, handicapped or in a nursing home/hospital or homeless you got no excuse for running out of food and water 5 days into this when you had a weeks heads up it was a coming! You took a gamble at the poker table with a Royal Nothing for a hand and bet your life and the lives of those trying to rescue you, and came up short, as if that was a surprise!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> As for me? I stayed because I am prepared for such events. ( I have lived here over 30 years ) I had a plan A, B, and C. I did my homework when buying this home in that I am well away from the coast, occupy high ground, as well as being situated away from reservoirs, lakes, and above all, major rivers.
> 
> Being prepared mitigates a lot of risk as well as fear.


You are the exception and I bet your only about 1% of the population who actually thought ahead, had a plan and prepared for it no matter how it came. The other 89% should have been on the same mind set and if not should have heeded the warnings...we all saw how Katrina was and it wasnt that long ago that Katrina happened! While you might have been alseep at the wheel then, you should have been wide awake 12 years later!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> I blame the Houston mayor for about 75% of the blame - that whole coastline evacs on almost a regular basis - it's not freaking Cleveland or Indianapolis - they are halfway prepped for something like Harvey ...
> 
> I honest to God believe that the Houston mayor was pulling a political negative against the TX governor - playing politics with people's lives - just wait until the blame game starts - it'll be much more apparent - I'm betting on the mayor pulling out his race card and his BLM membership ....


Not sure I can argue that with you....its like Katrina and New Orleans all over again!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Did these poeple not have enough food and water to last a couple of days.. they are looting already... 
I grew up in Maine and we would have notice of a LARGE snow storm.. we would buy extra bread, milk, and take care of things... we were ready to shovel snow off the roof
I was in Okinawa when we had a cat 5 typhoon pass directly over us.. we had notice, we bought some extra milk, bread, etc and a few extra videos

for the love of all that is holy... if you know it is coming.. get gram-ma and head to a Friends house in another state.. if you are on HIGH ground stock some extra food

DO NOT WAIT UNTIL THE LAST MINUTE TO LEAVE

you have time... it is not a earthquake or a tornado... LEAVE

ABC reporter in Houston shamed as a ?snitch? for looting tweet ? TheBlaze


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some have no where to go. Others never give it a though until it is to late. Some to dumb. Some want to be a victim. add it up that is a lot of people.
If a Hurricane ever hit Wisconsin that meas the world has flipped over and we are all done for.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

It would appear that thinking these things through and having done some degree of preparation gives people like us a significant advantage.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> It would appear that thinking these things through and having done some degree of preparation gives people like us a significant advantage.


And that is the whole point. No guarantees... but a significant advantage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Consider the bigger picture .... during and after the evacuation.

Houston is the 4th largest City in the nation
The City of Houston has 2.4 million people
The Greater Houston area, Houston - Woodlands - Sugar Land has a population of over 6.6 million people.

Imagine the roadways needed to move this amount of people in a 2 - 3 day period. They do not exist.
Once you leave the metropolis the roads get narrower .... not wider.
Where are they going to?
Who is going to support them? Most don't have excess cash and live paycheck to paycheck, with the food on hand in the refrigerator at home.
Towns within a day's driving distance do not have lodging nor support facilities for this influx of refugees.
imagine the number of hotels needed to house 6.6 million people. They do not exist.

This was attempted 9 years ago in Houston during Hurricane Ike. The abandoned cars that run out of gas while idling in traffic, shut down the freeways 10 miles out of town.

Seems to me its a cost of doing business ..... if you choose to live "coastal".


----------

